# Frida Leider On Video



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Because of her poor tenor I likely will not include Leider in my upcoming Dawn Duet contest BUT this is better. I found a video of her singing an excerpt of it from the climax of the piece. I was really impressed!!!!!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Evidently she was negotiating with the high C by then.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Because of her poor tenor I likely will not include Leider in my upcoming Dawn Duet contest BUT this is better. I found a video of her singing an excerpt of it from the climax of the piece. I was really impressed!!!!!


Really gives you a sense of the voice's power and richness


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> Evidently she was negotiating with the high C by then.


By the 1930s she was having some trouble with high Bs and Cs.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Francasacchi said:


> By the 1930s she was having some trouble with high Bs and Cs.


I have trouble with my a,b,c's when spelling opera singer names 😳


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

It's not uncommon for dramatic soprani to struggle with high Cs, given they can also generally hit about a third or fourth lower than lighter soprani. Most real dramatic soprani can move down and comfortably sing mezzo if they desire (there are a few exceptions to this: ie, I don't think most people would say Nilsson sounds anything like a mezzo). Similarly, the majority of real baritones should be able to dip into the bass range and sound, if not satisfactory, at least audible (it is rare for true baritones to think they are tenors, but quite common for them to start as basses before the F-Bb range opens up at the top).


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> It's not uncommon for dramatic soprani to struggle with high Cs, given they can also generally hit about a third or fourth lower than lighter soprani. Most real dramatic soprani can move down and comfortably sing mezzo if they desire (there are a few exceptions to this: ie, I don't think most people would say Nilsson sounds anything like a mezzo).


Traubel and Flagstad are obvious and relevant examples.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> Traubel and Flagstad are obvious and relevant examples.


Anny Konetzni


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Francasacchi said:


> Anny Konetzni


Giuseppina Cobelli, a famous Italian dramatic soprano of the 1920s and 30s who sang Wagnerian roles, lacked a high C. A couple of the Rasponi divas mention her short top. She sang the mezzo role of Leonora in La Favorita in Genoa.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Francasacchi said:


> Giuseppina Cobelli, a famous Italian dramatic soprano of the 1920s and 30s who sang Wagnerian roles, lacked a high C. A couple of the Rasponi divas mention her short top. She sang the mezzo role of Leonora in La Favorita in Genoa.


Cobelli was Isolde in the exciting 1930 Italian-language _Tristan_ under De Sabata at La Scala. We have bits of it in terrible sound, including Cobelli's Liebestod, in which she is barely audible yet still impressive.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> Cobelli was Isolde in the exciting 1930 Italian-language _Tristan_ under De Sabata at La Scala. We have bits of it in terrible sound, including Cobelli's Liebestod, in which she is barely audible yet still impressive.


Yes! Her other Wagnerian parts included Kundry and Sieglinde.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Francasacchi said:


> Yes! Her other Wagnerian parts included Kundry and Sieglinde.


Just thought of this: Frida Leider sang Brunnhilde in Italian at La Scala about the same time Cobelli was singing Sieglinde there. Could they have sung in La Valkyria together?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Traubel and Flagstad are obvious and relevant examples.


precisely


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> precisely


Traubel's Deep River is in a stunning contest down the road. Everyone is really wonderful in it. I love the song and it is a one of the greatest songs to shine in if you have a strong lower register. Many singers used it as an encore piece to great effect. Traubel made twice the money of her opera digs in her popular concerts because of her glorious alto voice which the repertoire showed up better than opera did.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Traubel's Deep River is in a stunning contest down the road. Everyone is really wonderful in it. I love the song and it is a one of the greatest songs to shine in if you have a strong lower register. Many singers used it as an encore piece to great effect. Traubel made twice the money of her opera digs in her popular concerts because of her glorious alto voice which the repertoire showed up better than opera did.


Although some of her opera work was superb, I actually enjoy her more in popular music. Her low range is like a mother's hug.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Although some of her opera work was superb, I actually enjoy her more in popular music. Her low range is like a mother's hug.


The things you say sometime  I agree with you.


----------



## Shaafee Shameem (Aug 4, 2021)

Francasacchi said:


> Giuseppina Cobelli, a famous Italian dramatic soprano of the 1920s and 30s who sang Wagnerian roles, lacked a high C. A couple of the Rasponi divas mention her short top. She sang the mezzo role of Leonora in La Favorita in Genoa.


She also sang Eboli.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Shaafee Shameem said:


> She also sang Eboli.


Yes. Toscannini chose her for the production. Scacciati was Elisabetta.


----------

